

Erlang Style Concurrency - aycangulez
http://www.defmacro.org/ramblings/concurrency.html

======
rdtsc
> It would be nice if this object would provide us with some ability to safely
> communicate with other processes. We can't share memory, but we want to be
> able to send a message. Let's add a void sendMessage(Process
> receiverProcess, Object message) function to the Process class

Ha! So basically Handler.sendMessage(...) from android then?

[http://developer.android.com/reference/android/os/Handler.ht...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/os/Handler.html)

